# What is this?



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't know what my p is, person I bought it from said it was a rb, but there is no trace of red in his belly.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

looks like a red belly to me . . . its def. a pygo, and just look at those red eyes.

~Will.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> looks like a red belly to me . . . its def. a pygo, and just look at those red eyes.


 Ture.. an RB also. Silver eyes with red pigments are a sureshot way to scope out an RB. Regardless of its coloring, they usually tend to loose it at certain ages, especially during maturity.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri


----------



## MantisKnight (Jul 25, 2003)

looks nearly identical to my P. nattereri.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

How big is it? Lack of color might be from stress if you just got him, the color can come and go so it's not unusual to see them looking "pale".


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That´s a natt (Red Belly)...







!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

YUP Red Belly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

